# Flush trim bits



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Maybe this is a stupid question but, why is there flush trim bits with various diameters? I understand the various lengths, but I can't see the purpose for a 1/4", 1/2", etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Boxer

Sometimes you want to trim out or use the trim bits on 3/4" or thicker stock to make some templates and it's very hard on the 1/4" bit..  you'er asking that 1/4" bit to remove alot of stock...and they do like to break if you push them to hard...  and they do get hot..it's like the right hammer for the right job... 

But that's just my 2 cents 



===============


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it's only thin material being trimmed, why pay for a larger more expensive cutter, as Bj. said the right tool for the job. BUT, if cash is a problem, a 1/2" one will be the one to get as you can do ALL jobs with the ONE cutter whereas a 1/4" cutter won't last long attempting big jobs.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Pat Warner says the larger the diameter of the pattern or flush trimming bit the smoother the cut. I personally haven't noticed much difference.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks, Harry. I got one of those 40 piece POS variety sets for Father's Day (hey, the kids love me, they just don't understand). It has 1/4", 3/8",two each 1/2" of different lengths & 3/4" flush trim bits. Looking at them, I just couldn't figure out why I would need different diameters.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Like you I don't see much difference but I do when I use the bit below because the way the bit is made...out of all the trim bits I have this is the one I like to use..

It cuts very clean and smoother than most 

Spiral Flush Trim Router Bit
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_flushtrim_anchor


----------

